

Show HN: Monikers – A dumb party game that respects your intelligence - ahague
http://www.monikersgame.com

======
foxpc
While I don't have anything to say about the product itself (at least yet!),
my browser does seem to create a ton of artifacts on your first mp4.

Here, I made a gifV of your mp4 to show you the artifacts (don't mind it being
a bit laggy):
[http://i.imgur.com/0MHFPnx.gifv](http://i.imgur.com/0MHFPnx.gifv) . The
second mp4 seems to work just fine though!

Specs: Windows 7 32bit, Firefox 36.0.4.

